# The Poms Are On Board



## Bribie G (23/10/10)

Bags storm the world.... Onya Jim's beer kit :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (23/10/10)

Yeah, apart from the odd suggestion or two for a dedicated BIAB sub- forum there, I'm thinking that it is also part of the fallout from the recent unsightly period which culminated in an ultra- 3V bigoted moderator getting the boot from JBK. I believe said mod is also a professional brewer and has been highly spoken of, but then he requested all of his posts be removed, so took his bat & ball and ran off crying to mumsie, the big fairy.
Great to see the Poms are getting with the program though, present company excluded of course- they do seem just so backward when it comes to aspects of brewing. :beerbang:


----------



## felten (23/10/10)

Next thing you know they will be using liquid yeast.


----------



## Bribie G (23/10/10)

One problem with home brewing in the UK is that you can walk out of your door and there are a hundred beers beckoning. Also most Pommy houses are very small compared to Australia (or put it another way, they live in sensible medium density suburbs and tows that can easily be serviced with public transport, fibre optic and other services, in sensible houses not ridiculous unaffordable McMansions) so the opportunity to have a dedicated brewhouse with masses of bling and HERMs systems is somewhat limited.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Also most Pommy houses are very small compared to Australia (or put it another way, they live in sensible medium density suburbs and tows that can easily be serviced with public transport, fibre optic and other services, in sensible houses not ridiculous unaffordable McMansions)


Lets not forget the other advantages of medium density housing like the Plague and the Great fire. :lol: 
Give me a back yard any day.
GB


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Lets not forget the other advantages of medium density housing like the Plague and the Great fire. :lol:
> Give me a back yard any day.
> GB



Because there has never been any fires in Australian backyards...


----------



## Bribie G (23/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Lets not forget the other advantages of medium density housing like the Plague and the Great fire. :lol:
> *Give me a back yard any day.*
> GB



I was listening to a Radio National Podcast on the train, as is my wont, and there was a proggy on the vanishing Australian back yard, with an English commentator - town planner. He said he was gobsmacked at Australian housing trends in the last 40 years. In the UK there is a minimum "back to back" distance allowed, so the overwhelming number of early to mid 20th century suburbs in the uk look generally like this:




And even the brand new estates are typically thus: (down the road from wor auld hoose)




You will see that even though the houses are generally terraced or semis, the house doesn't cover more than about a third of the block so everyone gets a back garden. I expect the blue things are fish ponds not swimming pools :lol: 

It's not therefore allowed to develop abominations like this suburb which I am sure is typical of new developments near most people on the forum. (this one at Carseldine Bris)




Hey didn't take long to get off topic  Now no chill and fishponds seem to be made in heaven for each other :icon_cheers:


----------



## tourist (23/10/10)

****, that's interesting - I'm more into beer, myself. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (23/10/10)

BribieG said:


> I was listening to a Radio National Podcast on the train, as is my wont, and there was a proggy on the vanishing Australian back yard, with an English commentator - town planner. He said he was gobsmacked at Australian housing trends in the last 40 years. In the UK there is a minimum "back to back" distance allowed, so the overwhelming number of early to mid 20th century suburbs in the uk look generally like this:
> 
> View attachment 41619
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people should be forced into having a backyard if they don't want one. All mine gets used for is mowing. Man, I'd really miss that if I lost it! 

I bet the street in the third picture is less depressing from street level though. Those UK terrace streets always look really dire to me.


----------



## Nick JD (23/10/10)

Back yards are good for kids.


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Lets not forget the other advantages of medium density housing like the Plague and the Great fire. :lol:
> Give me a back yard any day.
> GB



Too right GB. :super: I could be wrong here but I was taught at State School that England, Scotland & Ireland fit 13 times into Queensland alone. No bloody wonder they're conservative with their living space.  
Anyway, I constructed my Blingtopia HERMS with the view that if I ever have to go into one of those (shudder) bloody retirement villages then my 1500mm X 500mm setup will fit into one of those minute lawn lockers that are common in such places which are probably modelled on the Pommy version anyway. :lol: 
Having said that I am a big fan of Rule Brittiania. We ignore our heritage at our peril. 






TP


----------



## goomboogo (23/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Back yards are good for kids.



Fred West thought so.


----------



## Shed101 (23/10/10)

goomboogo said:


> Fred West thought so.



Shocking comment ...


... but kind of funny.


Undeniably the biggest advantage of high density British life is the high density of British pubs. Man, I miss being able to walk into a small town to a decent pub or six of an evening... as opposed to traveling an hour and a half to find a city of nearly a million people with about three reasonably good pubs.

But then I wouldn't have started brewing myself if I could still do that, so it's swings and merry-go-rounds really.


----------



## kbe (23/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Back yards are good for kids.



You have got to sort of respect country living.


----------



## haysie (23/10/10)

It never ceases to amaze me the UK and USA always gobbing off how good they are. The USA version have very mere personalities, the UK version have rings in their noses for the lead to be attached by the USA.
Their housing estates must be winners... just ask the banks or better still ask the taxpayers who bailed them out.

Give me Australia any day of the week :beerbang: , Less hassle less ego`s.

The OP was about Jims and bags? is he now doing homebrew and mowing lawns whilst fixing your TV reception.


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

haysie said:


> the UK version have rings in their noses for the lead to be attached by the USA.



And you reckon Oz is any different haysie? :blink: 
Our unique language is fast becoming transplanted Yankeese.
Our unique culture rapidly turning into another US state.
In it's prime the British Empire was the greatest empire the world has ever seen.
Remember your country's heritage mate. 





Too many beers & not enough love tonight.  
Sorry for the OT Bribie old son.

TP


----------



## dcx3 (23/10/10)

dcx3 said:


> TP LOL at the British Empire being the greatest the world has ever seen.The roman empire gave the poms baths and indoor dunys mate.All the poms ever gave anyone was rum and syphilis and the lash <3


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

You had a Italian history teacher perhaps?  
Nothing wrong with a bit of rum & a good whipping (by Madam Lash & Co?). Not too sure that syphilis has declined along with the British Empire? :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Shed101 (23/10/10)

What about the seed drill?


----------



## Shed101 (23/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> What about the seed drill?



Yeah. And the industrial revolution?


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> Yeah. And the industrial revolution?



And Yorkshire pudding?

TP


----------



## Shed101 (23/10/10)

TidalPete said:


> And Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> TP



Spotted dick?


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> Spotted dick?



I spotted Dick when he turned up to see me this arvo & that was the start of my decline today. :lol: 

Scottish BIAB = BIASS. Work that one out?

TP


----------



## NickB (23/10/10)

kbe said:


> You have got to sort of respect country living.
> 
> View attachment 41623



Indeed, gotta love the wide open spaces.... 

View attachment 41624


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

NickB said:


> Indeed, gotta love the wide open spaces....
> 
> View attachment 41624



Is that me & Batz on the back verandah Nick? Can't be Daz because he'd be down the side touching up the chooks. :lol: 
Eat your heart out Poms. :beer: 

TP


----------



## NickB (23/10/10)

Yep, reckon I can see your beanie, Pete. Batz is tucked away in his swag keeping the dog warm


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, reckon I can see your beanie, Pete. Batz is tucked away in his swag keeping the dog warm



It really IS cold out your way in the winter Nick but I'm a glutton for punishment. 



TP


----------



## Batz (23/10/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, reckon I can see your beanie, Pete. Batz is tucked away in his swag keeping the dog warm




We made such a nice couple.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

Batz said:


> We made such a nice couple.
> 
> Batz



My turn to play the virgin next time Batz. :lol: and you still haven't answered my PM.
Poor old Bribie's thread has gone haywire.  

tP


----------



## NickB (23/10/10)

Batz said:


> We made such a nice couple.
> 
> Batz




Indeed


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/10)

:lol: :lol: When I saw your dog stick his head out of that swag I remember thinking "Poor Banjo". :lol: 

TP


----------



## brett mccluskey (23/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> Yeah. And the industrial revolution?


Apart from all the above, at least they can make good ale :icon_cheers:


----------



## drew9242 (24/10/10)

toper1 said:


> Apart from all the above, at least they can make good ale :icon_cheers:



Not in a bag though h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/10)

Great thread guys, the thing about the strict town planning is that in a country the size of Victoria with three times the population of Australia, you can spend days bushswalking in the national parks and never see another human being. Very good for the soul. And for working up a thirst for a real ale or ten. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (24/10/10)

If i lived in the UK, there's no way i'd brew, no need to. I mostly brew bitters etc, so there'd be no point. One day ( not sure when! ) im going to the Great British Beer Festival. Should be fun!!


----------



## DennisKing (24/10/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah, apart from the odd suggestion or two for a dedicated BIAB sub- forum there, I'm thinking that it is also part of the fallout from the recent unsightly period which culminated in an ultra- 3V bigoted moderator getting the boot from JBK. I believe said mod is also a professional brewer and has been highly spoken of, but then he requested all of his posts be removed, so took his bat & ball and ran off crying to mumsie, the big fairy.
> Great to see the Poms are getting with the program though, present company excluded of course- they do seem just so backward when it comes to aspects of brewing. :beerbang:



Just a few points, don`t think the guy who was asked to leave, Chris, was a professional brewer. He used to be a mod but left the forum about 2 years ago. Only to return as an ordinary member. Of all the forums I browse, 3 uk 1 aussie and occasionally the odd yank, he was one of the most knowledgeable brewers I`ve come across, a prolific poster. He was always eager to help and would answer the same old Questions time and time again especially to beginners. However he did seem to get a bit of abusive to people who disagreed with him and this was the reason the mods asked him to leave, I believe several people complained and this wasn't the 1st time. Its a shame because his knowledge has unsurpassed, the the fact he has taken all his post with him has left some gaps in important threads.

By the way I`ve been using liquid yeast for years.
PS looking forward to the ashes


----------



## Batz (24/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Great thread guys, the thing about the strict town planning is that in a country the size of Victoria with three times the population of Australia, you can spend days bushswalking in the national parks and never see another human being. Very good for the soul. And for working up a thirst for a real ale or ten. :icon_cheers:




You can do that in Kin Kin Bridie


----------



## yardy (24/10/10)

Batz said:


> You can do that in Kin Kin Bridie



to the sound of banjos.


----------



## Screwtop (24/10/10)

yardy said:


> to the sound of banjos.




And rusting heavy machinery :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/10)

Batz said:


> You can do that in Kin Kin Bridie



Tried that a couple of times around Mt Perry when I first arrived here, after two days of being harrassed by trail bikes and 4wds, yelled at by landowners and even a shotgun fired in the air, I gave up and didn't try again. The problem is that Queensland is mostly subdivided and there are few - and tightly controlled - areas (usually full of noisy tourists) where you can just be. To be really alone in Australia you have to go to the Simpson desert or somewhere like that and probalbly end up meeting an Ivan Milat. Buddy went tramping the Snowy High country and said it's like Flinders Street in the summer. <_< Sad for such a big country, but I suppose the founding fathers never considered that anyone would actually bushwalk by choice, so there is no historic equivalent of the Pennine Way, or public rights of way etc. Recently the National Trail has been established, a move into the 21st century if you like horses so hope yet. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drew9242 (24/10/10)

Hey bribie

How come no one else goes to these national parks. Can't the poms be fagged going for a bushwalk. Or are the national parks not that interesting. Just stuggling to comprehend why there is no one else out there.


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Hey bribie
> 
> How come no one else goes to these national parks. Can't the poms be fagged going for a bushwalk. Or are the national parks not that interesting. Just stuggling to comprehend why there is no one else out there.



Because Poms are sheep, just like Aussies. Over a long Weekend I once spent three days walking the entire length of the Brecon Beacons in Wales, (google earth them and have a snoop around, Drew) and apart from meeting a crazy old lady with a tweed suit and a backpack heading the other way, I didn't see a soul until I got to X on the map, the main north south road through the beacons. Looking down into the valley it was swarming like ants with poms having picnics, but nobody was more than about 250m off the road which was gridlocked. I passed through them like a ghost and carried on my way. On the news it announced that "Half a million people visited the Brecon Beacons National Park over the long weekend". They mostly go for the view, which is nice, and to say they've been there. "ooh that's lovely, such pretty mountains".










If you travel by train in non peak hours you'll see the same thing, the middle carriages (which usually stop at the Station building / entrance) are full but the front and end carriages can be empty. On a graph it's like a 'bell curve'. That's also why they drink Corona.


----------



## drew9242 (24/10/10)

Ahh i understand. Looks like some wonderful country over there. Always wanted to go to the UK, however i don't think i will have the time or willing company for such a hike. But i will go one day to check the country out.

Over here where i live we can get some isolated country and beaches. Escpecially from denmark to augusta we can 4wd on weekends to beaches and through bush tracks and not see another soul in sight. I tell you it is the greatest feeling to drive for half an hour through the bush and then rock up to a beach and have the whole thing to yourself. However our famous walking track from albany to perth (bibbulmun track) can get quite busy. You have the feeling of being in the middle of nowhere but you will still see at least 4 people a day. Still a lot of fun though.


----------



## jlm (24/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Tried that a couple of times around Mt Perry when I first arrived here, after two days of being harrassed by trail bikes and 4wds, yelled at by landowners and even a shotgun fired in the air, I gave up and didn't try again. The problem is that Queensland is mostly subdivided and there are few - and tightly controlled - areas (usually full of noisy tourists) where you can just be. To be really alone in Australia you have to go to the Simpson desert or somewhere like that and probalbly end up meeting an Ivan Milat. Buddy went tramping the Snowy High country and said it's like Flinders Street in the summer. <_< Sad for such a big country, but I suppose the founding fathers never considered that anyone would actually bushwalk by choice, so there is no historic equivalent of the Pennine Way, or public rights of way etc. Recently the National Trail has been established, a move into the 21st century if you like horses so hope yet. :icon_cheers:



Well thats the thing Bribie, you don't walk our popular walks in the peak times. One of my most memororable was doing the Overland Track in Tassie....in september. We had some pretty good weather luckily, and only came across 4 other groups walking the other way (which you can't do in the peak season).
Also, some walks are managed well, the Thorsebourne Trail on Hinchinbrook Island for example, numbers are limited and you have to book ahead but it ensures you have a good experience that keeps the place feeling "remote". South east QLD though, it is a struggle sometimes. Nothing like a quick blast up Beerwah before the sun gets all the way up though.


----------



## bconnery (24/10/10)

jlm said:


> Nothing like a quick blast up Beerwah before the sun gets all the way up though.



Except that there's a good chance of running into Incider...


----------



## jlm (24/10/10)

bconnery said:


> Except that there's a good chance of running into Incider...


Keeps the pace up, the thought he could be behind you.


----------



## Shed101 (24/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Tried that a couple of times around Mt Perry when I first arrived here, after two days of being harrassed by trail bikes and 4wds, yelled at by landowners and even a shotgun fired in the air, I gave up and didn't try again. The problem is that Queensland is mostly subdivided and there are few - and tightly controlled - areas (usually full of noisy tourists) where you can just be. To be really alone in Australia you have to go to the Simpson desert or somewhere like that and probalbly end up meeting an Ivan Milat. Buddy went tramping the Snowy High country and said it's like Flinders Street in the summer. <_< Sad for such a big country, but I suppose the founding fathers never considered that anyone would actually bushwalk by choice, so there is no historic equivalent of the Pennine Way, or public rights of way etc. Recently the National Trail has been established, a move into the 21st century if you like horses so hope yet. :icon_cheers:



Sorry, gotta disagree with you on that. I've done plenty of long-distance hiking in the UK, and an imperial shitload in this country, and there's absolutely no comparison when it comes to 'getting away from it'. 

Have a read of The Ways of the Bushwalker for example.

And, as well as the mass trespasses of the '30s, the most important planning regulations in the UK was probably the 1946 Land Use Planning Act that set up the Green Belts to stop cities spreading like an anitpodean cancer across the countryside... something the pollies cop a load of shit for if they ever suggest it here because Aussies are just as bad whinging NIMBYs as the rest of the world h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (24/10/10)

bconnery said:


> Except that there's a good chance of running into Incider...



Never ran into fell onto Incider going up & down Mt Beerwah around 20 years ago Ben but I suppose I should be thankful Sean was probably too young to get a hard-on in those days?
Or maybe I was just lucky?  

TP


----------



## Shed101 (24/10/10)

Hardly saw another soul for seven days here in SW WA ... only bothered by the noise of Motorbike Frogs.






Hmmm, looks like i'm on my own in the Stirling Ranges...






Couldn't move for friggin' tourists on the Cape to Cape walk! :angry: 






Nitmiluk ... full of 4X4s


----------



## TidalPete (24/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> Hardly saw another soul for seven days here in SW WA ... only bothered by the noise of Motorbike Frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Truly beautiful. 

TP


----------



## simco999 (26/10/10)

mje1980 said:


> If i lived in the UK, there's no way i'd brew, no need to. I mostly brew bitters etc, so there'd be no point. One day ( not sure when! ) im going to the Great British Beer Festival. Should be fun!!



You would if you saw the price of ale here!!!! 

Another bl**dy pom!!

Sim

Manchester UK


----------



## bkmad (26/10/10)

simco999 said:


> You would if you saw the price of ale here!!!!
> 
> Another bl**dy pom!!
> 
> ...



As someone who lived in Manchester for a few years and has then come back to Sydney, I can safely assure you the price of a pint where you are is just fine. Here in Sydney I would pay the equivalent of 3 pounds 30 (AUD$5.50) for a schooner (less than a pint) of coopers pale ale. For a pint of bitter in Manchester I was used to paying around 2 pound 50 (AUD$4.10). You don't know how good you have it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (26/10/10)

mje1980 said:


> If i lived in the UK, there's no way i'd brew, no need to. I mostly brew bitters etc, so there'd be no point. One day ( not sure when! ) im going to the Great British Beer Festival. Should be fun!!



I'll have one for you next year then :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Ahh i understand. Looks like some wonderful country over there. Always wanted to go to the UK, however i don't think i will have the time or willing company for such a hike. But i will go one day to check the country out.
> 
> Over here where i live we can get some isolated country and beaches. Escpecially from denmark to augusta we can 4wd on weekends to beaches and through bush tracks and not see another soul in sight. I tell you it is the greatest feeling to drive for half an hour through the bush and then rock up to a beach and have the whole thing to yourself. However our famous walking track from albany to perth (bibbulmun track) can get quite busy. You have the feeling of being in the middle of nowhere but you will still see at least 4 people a day. Still a lot of fun though.


I did a week solo on the Bib track (southern part), didnt see any one for the first few days and felt lonely, after I got over that loneliness the next 5 days not seeing anyone was a great pleasure. I would love to do the complete 900+ kms one day. Anyone got a spare 8 weeks ? I walk slow.
GB


----------



## Batz (26/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Tried that a couple of times around Mt Perry when I first arrived here, after two days of being harrassed by trail bikes and 4wds, yelled at by landowners and even a shotgun fired in the air, I gave up and didn't try again. The problem is that Queensland is mostly subdivided and there are few - and tightly controlled - areas (usually full of noisy tourists) where you can just be. To be really alone in Australia you have to go to the Simpson desert or somewhere like that and probalbly end up meeting an Ivan Milat. Buddy went tramping the Snowy High country and said it's like Flinders Street in the summer. <_< Sad for such a big country, but I suppose the founding fathers never considered that anyone would actually bushwalk by choice, so there is no historic equivalent of the Pennine Way, or public rights of way etc. Recently the National Trail has been established, a move into the 21st century if you like horses so hope yet. :icon_cheers:




You need to get out more mate.

http://www.sunshinecoast.qld.gov.au/sitePa...a-trail-network

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/10)

Excellent, that's something I hadn't heard about - should get myself back into training :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (26/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Excellent, that's something I hadn't heard about - should get myself back into training :icon_cheers:



Check the upcoming issue of Wild Magazine


----------



## Shed101 (26/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I did a week solo on the Bib track (southern part), didnt see any one for the first few days and felt lonely, after I got over that loneliness the next 5 days not seeing anyone was a great pleasure. I would love to do the complete 900+ kms one day. Anyone got a spare 8 weeks ? I walk slow.
> GB



Did a week of that too, down to Walpole ... the top photo on there is Lake Manginup at dawn. Brilliant walk, but not sure if the earlier sections would be quite as exciting.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/10/10)

NickB said:


> Indeed, gotta love the wide open spaces....
> 
> View attachment 41624



Why don't you have your house back a bit more? Or was there a council rule or something?


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Why don't you have your house back a bit more? Or was there a council rule or something?



If I remember rightly, if you have your house too far back then you have to pay huge amounts to Energex to have an extra private electricity pole put in, extra water pipes (if on town water) etc. Also Nick get wonesome if too far away from neighbours. Seriously my ex is in a similar situation at Woodford, they moved out for peace and quiet and grow vegies, chooks etc but the houses are close to the road, and a mob of bikies has moved in over the road with non stop gangsta rap etc. Negates the advantages of rural living IMHO - but great if you have quiet neighbours. I live three doors away from a busy roundabout but due to the layout of the house you never hear it, with an old folks village about 10 metres away and it's so peaceful - and can walk to the bus stop, pub, bakers, newsagency, doctors 5 mins away as Nick can confirm personally.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/10)

Shed101 said:


> Did a week of that too, down to Walpole ... the top photo on there is Lake Manginup at dawn. Brilliant walk, but not sure if the earlier sections would be quite as exciting.


Yes I stayed there, great spot. Had a good swim to wash of the sweat. I think from memory a Karri tree fell on that hut before I got there and I spent a night sleeping in the eco toilet. :icon_vomit: 
GB


----------



## brett mccluskey (26/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Because Poms are sheep, just like Aussies. Over a long Weekend I once spent three days walking the entire length of the Brecon Beacons in Wales, (google earth them and have a snoop around, Drew) and apart from meeting a crazy old lady with a tweed suit and a backpack heading the other way, I didn't see a soul until I got to X on the map, the main north south road through the beacons. Looking down into the valley it was swarming like ants with poms having picnics, but nobody was more than about 250m off the road which was gridlocked. I passed through them like a ghost and carried on my way. On the news it announced that "Half a million people visited the Brecon Beacons National Park over the long weekend". They mostly go for the view, which is nice, and to say they've been there. "ooh that's lovely, such pretty mountains".
> 
> View attachment 41626
> 
> ...


try north devon and cornwall :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (26/10/10)

toper1 said:


> try north devon and cornwall :icon_cheers:



ohh arrr, there be shipwrecks there so there do!


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/10)

Bribie sobs unconsolably into his pint of St Austell Tribute.


----------



## Shed101 (26/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Bribie sobs unconsolably into his pint of St Austell Tribute.



Yum :icon_cheers: 

With an Otter Ale chaser :icon_drunk:


----------



## argon (26/10/10)

BribieG said:


> If I remember rightly, if you have your house too far back then you have to pay huge amounts to Energex to have an extra private electricity pole put in, extra water pipes (if on town water) etc. Also Nick get wonesome if too far away from neighbours. Seriously my ex is in a similar situation at Woodford, they moved out for peace and quiet and grow vegies, chooks etc but the houses are close to the road, and a mob of bikies has moved in over the road with non stop gangsta rap etc. Negates the advantages of rural living IMHO - but great if you have quiet neighbours. I live three doors away from a busy roundabout but due to the layout of the house you never hear it, with an old folks village about 10 metres away and it's so peaceful - and can walk to the bus stop, pub, bakers, newsagency, doctors 5 mins away as Nick can confirm personally.



yep pretty much the reason summed up here. It's all in infrastructure and statutory costs. Power is no too bad but water and sewerage is pretty bad. Council's tend to have their way with you with that. It's a major cost consideration for developers.


----------



## drew9242 (26/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I did a week solo on the Bib track (southern part), didnt see any one for the first few days and felt lonely, after I got over that loneliness the next 5 days not seeing anyone was a great pleasure. I would love to do the complete 900+ kms one day. Anyone got a spare 8 weeks ? I walk slow.
> GB



Wow you did alright, i saw someone everyday. 8 weeks is not that bad. Thats 120km per week and if you have a day rest every week, then you average 20km per day. You don't want to go that quick you miss everything. I would love to do the whole thing myself one day, just got no time at the moment.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Wow you did alright, i saw someone everyday. 8 weeks is not that bad. Thats 120km per week and if you have a day rest every week, then you average 20km per day. You don't want to go that quick you miss everything. I would love to do the whole thing myself one day, just got no time at the moment.


I like to rest in small towns with a pub, shower and comfy bed and cooked food. All else I can do without.
GB


----------

